

Is obkect oriented programming no longer modern enough to teach? - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/alfredth/archive/2011/03/22/object-oriented-programming-is-dead.aspx 

======
rchowe
I don't think the problem with OOP is that it's antiquated, but rather that it
leads to spaghetti/difficult to maintain code because things get so tied up in
encapsulation or not properly encapsulated that you end up with a bad java
framework in the extreme case. But CMU is replacing it with functional
programming, which has been around longer (and has recently gotten more
trendy).

This also serves as a differentiator for CMU: they're not just churning out
Java developers like some universities.

